# Canadian Pike Fishing



## Marillion Fan (Apr 19, 2008)

A group of us are heading to Ontario for pike fishing.
We have been going to the same campgrounds for over 50 years.
We normally troll using flat fish, spoons & the past couple of years spinner baits.
I'm looking to find out what other people are using for baits, there might be something I don't have in my tackle box that is a sure fire catch and I want to make sure I can grab some before heading up there in July.


----------

